# Salt Dogg SHPE0750 Poly Electric Spread Reviews?



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone have some experience with the small SHPE0750 Salt Dogg unit? This is the 3/4 yard version of the SHPE2000. It seems these are most commonly used in Tool Cats, John Deere Gator's, etc... 

However I would like one for my truck. At this point, I only do my own parking lots, and a small office building owned by another PM. It takes me 1 scoop of salt from a 78" skid steer bucket to salt all the lots and still have some extra kicking around in there for the bad spots...

With that said, I absolutely do not need to be driving around with a big 2 yard Henderson spreader anymore... Also, the truck the spreader needs to be moved to has a standard bed (6'6") with a tool box and fuel tank, that limits my available space. 

SO I think the SHPE0750 is a perfect solution to what I'm doing now. 

Bad or good things to say about one? I'm about to call Angelo's Supplies any minute and order one - but thought I'd check here first.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I have been looking at that spreader as well. I am getting tired of shoveling salt into my tailgate spreader. I know everyone will say its a waste to buy a small one but I need to haul shovels ,blower and dragon melt in my short box truck. I can usually do my route with a yard depending on conditions and our salt is located in the middle of the route so reloading is not an issue. There isn't a lot out there on the shpe0750 in all of my searching. Angelo's has a video of it on YouTube and that's all I have found. We are just waiting for winter to show back up before buying another spreader.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Not going to bust your chops about "going bigger" as what you've described sounds like a perfect prescription for the 3/4 yard spreader. I haven't used one, but I've seen them at my dealer. I feel confident in saying I'm sure they're as good as their 1.5 yard and 2.0 yard spreaders. I'd have to check CPW's site, but I'm willing to bet that they even use the same motors. The only downside that I see, is their controllers. I haven't had any trouble with mine yet, but it's very common. If and when your's does go bad just replace it with a Karrier.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm, I'm kinda liking this idea for our f-150.

Would be really easy to load with my mini skid.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

After checking Saltdogg's site, I see they are using the same motors in the 3/4 yard spreaders. 1/2 and 1/4 HP motors.


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, exact same driveline and motors.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Smoorman I sent you a P.M.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Now I need to find someone who has one in stock. Angelos told me 4+ weeks...

Like I said, the size seems perfect for my needs at this point. Might look a bit goofy though! But looks don't make, or save, money.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You're probably going to have a hard time finding one in stock...everyone is out of everything it seems like.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

John_DeereGreen;1909655 said:


> You're probably going to have a hard time finding one in stock...everyone is out of everything it seems like.


Yea its a nightmare. I can't find one for the life of me...

No problem on getting a new Boss DXT though.


----------



## SnoDaddy (Dec 17, 2012)

For how slow the winter has been I don't get why every plow dealer in Ohio is out of everything? 7 P'S People!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Try these guys. You'll have to pay for shipping, but I'm pretty sure they have a couple in stock.
http://www.centralparts.com/


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

SnoDaddy;1914883 said:


> For how slow the winter has been I don't get why every plow dealer in Ohio is out of everything? 7 P'S People!


Because everyone banked off last winter, it brough the plow for beer money plowers out of the wood work, and they all wanted new stuff. So preseason orders swamped manufacturers, and they haven't been able to keep up.

Record winter last year, manufacturers are behind...who woulda thunk it?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I ended up getting one from RH Scales in Springfield, MA.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Can you post pics when it's up and running? I actually saw the first 0750 I have ever seen yesterday. It was in a truck with a tool box and it looked good. I really want one after seeing it but we need to make some money this winter before we buy another spreader.


----------



## rnolloth88 (Nov 18, 2014)

Be prepared for controller issues. Mine lasted for 5 minutes first time out before it burnt up.


----------

